# Food Insurance



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Has anyone purchased or tired this brand Get an Emergency Food Supply and Survival Food Storage

I like mountain house and wondered how this compares.

This is also the only place I have seen that has financing. Not that I am into financing but you could get your food and lock in the price for a large supply.


----------



## Rourke (Jul 23, 2010)

I think it is not a bad idea - if you can afford it and can be approved.

I checked it out and did not check the interest rate - and I did not compare prices from them and other long term food storage providers.

I think they have certainly gotten creative in their marketing.

Take care - 
Rourke


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Has anyone purchased or tired this brand Get an Emergency Food Supply and Survival Food Storage
> 
> I like mountain house and wondered how this compares.
> 
> This is also the only place I have seen that has financing. Not that I am into financing but you could get your food and lock in the price for a large supply.


I just checked out the link and am wondering if their prices aren't a bit high?

Like the seed package-($79.99)you would be better off going to a good heirloom site and buying 21 packets of planting seeds you like and are open pollinated and probably suited more to your location than the unnamed variety's in there.
Just my two cents as an heirloom gardener. I know that when I buy seeds from the heirloom sites they range from $2.50 to $3 a packet with some really rare ones that might go to $4. Their seeds are $3.81 a packet.
Most of us here have the means to seal them into a nice heavy container. and store them in a cool place.
But also a seed saving guide in the box wouldn't hurt any!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've looked at a lot of emergency food places on the net and IMO you can put your own package together cheaper than the commercially made ones. That also assures you that whats in it is stuff you know you like to eat. :dunno:


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I see this is the place that Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity speak for on their radio programs.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

That pocket water filter is selling there for almost $300 bucks! I just did a search to see what it costs in other places and it can be bought for $200. But I do see the wisdom of having a good portable water filter.


----------



## hank2222 (Jul 11, 2010)

i use the following sites for my basic food stowage programs

waltons feed

honeyville grain

emergrency essentials

survival acres

heathly harvest llc

plus a few diff smaller companys here and there for there special products of long term meat items


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

The Food Insurance is in my opinion way overpriced. I have tried the food and it is palatable and a bit on the salty side. Does not even compare to Mountain House, Alpine Aire, or Thrive. You can buy bulk and pack your own as has been previously suggested.

Hank2222's list of vendors is a good one. I would add WheatSales.com and Thrive Shelf Reliance (they typically have monthly sales) to the list:

Wheat Sales | Buy wheat berries. Your best online source for organically grown non-hybrid wheat berries in bulk.

http://www.shelfreliance.com/home


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks. I have browsed some of the other sites as well.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting this information! I've found MANY MANY things on Emergrency Essentials I can use (I'm particularly partial to the year's supply of grain/legumes, just because there is NO way I can grow enough grain or beans to supply my family!), and I'm thinking of grabbing a couple of their 72 Lite Emergency kits to gift friends with, just so they have SOMETHING, ja?

GREAT resourses on this page!


----------



## TotallyReady (May 20, 2010)

Personally I do not recommend dehydrated and freeze dried foods when I teach about food storage. It is almost always thrown away after several years because it is not rotated and it does have a shelf life. Also, it needs so much water, something that is usually not available after a disaster. I have dealt extensively with Jan at Healthy Harvest and she is wonderful to work with. Her prices are good and she is a great resource. The very best price on heirloom seeds is Vegetable Gardening Books for the Home Hobbyist Click on the link to the store at the top of the page. Again, Jim is a wealth of information and has a great yahoo group to get answers to questions.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

TotallyReady said:


> Personally I do not recommend dehydrated and freeze dried foods when I teach about food storage. It is almost always thrown away after several years because it is not rotated and it does have a shelf life. Also, it needs so much water, something that is usually not available after a disaster. I have dealt extensively with Jan at Healthy Harvest and she is wonderful to work with. Her prices are good and she is a great resource. The very best price on heirloom seeds is Vegetable Gardening Books for the Home Hobbyist Click on the link to the store at the top of the page. Again, Jim is a wealth of information and has a great yahoo group to get answers to questions.


 I agree and disagree with your recommendations. Why would you throw away freeze dried foods after several years when they have a minimum shelf life of 20yrs. Thats the beauty of these, that they do not need to be rotated frequently. And yes there is no better food than fresh and home grown foods. What do you do after a disaster, plant you garden for fresh produce? How long will it take to mature, and what do you eat in the meantime.


----------



## TotallyReady (May 20, 2010)

I have found through interviewing survivors for years that canned is best. After a disaster there is almost always no, or little, safe water. The water and juice in canned fruits and veggies can be used to cook rice or oatmeal or pasta. That liquid adds to your "water" storage. Dehydrated foods can take up to four times as much liquid as the product you are reconstituting. In other words, 1 cup of a dried food may take 4 cups of water to reconstitute. If you eat dehydrated foods without doing this they will draw water from your cells in order for the body to digest them which can lead to dehydration. I am not opposed to dehydrated foods and I have onions, peppers, milk, eggs, and other ingredients, just not entire meals dependent on water. Everyone needs to do what is best for their circumstances I just want to make sure before storing that people have considered the cons as well as the pros.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> I agree and disagree with your recommendations. Why would you throw away freeze dried foods after several years when they have a minimum shelf life of 20yrs. Thats the beauty of these, that they do not need to be rotated frequently. And yes there is no better food than fresh and home grown foods. What do you do after a disaster, plant you garden for fresh produce? How long will it take to mature, and what do you eat in the meantime.


Great points!!!!!! I do not rely solely on freeze dried products but they do make up about 50% of my supplies. I also use canned goods (home and store bought), MREs, wheat, rice, beans, wild game, fish,farm raised animals, etc. The freeze dried you can eat right out of the can without water if need be!

If you really think about it all food has a shelf life. Generally speaking.....the fresher the food the lower the shelf life.


----------



## Solvo Pium (Nov 18, 2009)

*Other sites*

Look at shelfreliance.com you can make up a meal plan according to number of people, age, sex, and how many calories a day needed. Also the duration to save up. You can increase or decrease without penalty your monthly payment, but then go to Samsclub, and the items they have listed under emergency food, they are generally half price from Shelf Reliance, so put your plan together from Shelf Reliance, then buy what they have on your list from Sams, then buy what Sams does not have from Shelf Reliance. We have stocked up quite a bit over the last few months. Inflation is about to hit, so hold on.


----------

